# XML-Verzeichniseintrag:flexible Angaben



## michaelarban (29. Dez 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche eine Idee bzw. vielleicht gibt es ja bereits Klassen für mein Problem.

Angenommen ich habe eine XML-Datei



[XML]

<meinXML>
  <meinArchivVerzeichnis>C:\einArchivVerzeichnis</meinArchivVerzeichnis>
</meinXML>
[/XML]


so weit so gut.

Jedoch könnte es sein, dass in Zukunft noch Unterverzeichnisse mit TagesDatum hinzukommen, also so in etwa:
C:\einArchivVerzeichnis\24122011 (also 24.12.2011) oder
C:\einArchivVerzeichnis\20111224

Es könnte aber auch sein, dass die Tagesverzeichnisse wiederum Unterverezichnisse bekommen, als
C:\einArchivVerzeichnis\24122011\fehlerhafteDateien
C:\einArchivVerzeichnis\24122011\korrekteDateien
C:\einArchivVerzeichnis\24122011\miserableDateien

wie könnte ich solche Verezichnisse am besten in XML konfigurieren?

Danke für eure Ideen


----------



## nillehammer (29. Dez 2011)

> wie könnte ich solche Verezichnisse am besten in XML konfigurieren?


Garnicht. Das "Stammverzeichnis" für alle Dateien hast Du ja bereits. Das Datum ist dynamisch, braucht also nicht konfiguriert zu werden. Allenfalls könntest Du einen Formatstring zur Umwandlung eines Datums in den String konfigurieren, wenn Du das nicht hart kodieren willst. Gleiches gilt für Deine Ordner für die Dateiqualität.


----------



## age (29. Dez 2011)

Da wäre wohl eigentlich das sinnvollste, Deinen Verzeichnisbaum als einzelne Nodes abzubilden?


----------

